# [Sat 12th Nov 2011] Wang 12 Birthday @ Hidden  SE11 (London, SE11 5EQ)



## electroplated (Nov 4, 2011)

WANG 12th Birthday Party @ Hidden

Andrew Weatherall (A Love From Outer Space)
A Guy Called Gerald (Old School Set)
Radioactive Man – LIVE
DMX Krew (Breakin' Records)
Mark Broom (Beard Man/Blueprint)
Sean Johnston (A Love From Outer Space)
Electro Elvis (WANG)
Ben Lyford (WANG)
Kirsti [Null+Void]
Julian Fairshare (Fairshare Unity)

Earlybird tickets £10 adv / motd
available from http://www.residentadvisor.net/event.aspx?299183
http://www.theransomnote.co.uk/ticket/wang-12th-birthday/48/

PM me for half price guestlist!


----------



## gabi (Nov 4, 2011)

thats a fucking cool lineup.

wheres hidden?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2011)

great line up as always, good luck with it! hope the wangers are all cool

can't you click a link gabi? tinworth st, SE11 init, postcode in thread title even


----------



## gabi (Nov 4, 2011)

SE11 is brixton these days?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2011)

gabi said:


> SE11 is brixton these days?


? 
tinworth st, vauxhall
is it too far for you to go or something? weirdo


----------



## gabi (Nov 4, 2011)

Er no. I just thought there might be a new venue in brixton. Given that this is posted in a forum called 'Brixton'

Weirdo.


----------



## electroplated (Nov 4, 2011)

I did have a look at other events in this forum before posting to avoid any confusion but I decided that as it was reasonably nearby I would chance it!
Anyway, there's still 4 places left if anyone wants half price entry!


----------



## electroplated (Nov 10, 2011)

bump cos it's this Saturday, still some places on the guest list left....


----------



## electroplated (Dec 16, 2011)

WANG New Years Eve
Warehouse Rave
Secret East London Warehouse Party

Doors 9.30pm – 6am

Simian Mobile Disco [DJ SET]

Andrew Weatherall [TECHNO SET]

Radioactive Man [WANG TRAX]

Mark Archer [ex ALTERN-8]

Electro Elvis [WANG HEAD HONCO]

Ben Lyford [WANG RESIDENT]

Lula [WANG]

Tickets are £22.50 + b.f. and are available from:
Resident Advisor

PM For discount guestlist

It gives us great excitement to announce our NYE party – This is a special one as we have decided to go old school, our brand new space is based in east London with great transport links, we can't reveal the address right now but rest assured it will well be worth the wait….There is a very limited capacity for this party, we’re talking premises size and vibe, the WANG rig will be in full effect as will a cheap bar, secure cloakroom and super friendly low key but safe security, plus some very special surprises….


----------

